# Funkiest shoot i've ever done!



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone!

I met this amazing photographer a couple of months ago, he was trying to build up his portfolio, got together with a model and the model then called me to do the makeup. Everythign went well, but the model wanted somethign a bit more funky and arrange a shoot again for last week. We set a date, but she couldnt make it and scheduled it for the next day... Now, i had a day off, the photographer had a day off as wel... So i suggested to do another shoot for the hell of it lol

I wanted to do something really funky, somethign i've never done or seen before.. So i got together 2 model friends whom i've worked with before, i bought some funky materials to help create a funky look i didn't have a clue of putting together. So picked up some leaf metal, pearl beads which i sprayed gold and silver, feather butterfly, lots of crystals again and just put the 2 looks together on the day. I am so happy with the final results  I think it sorta showed me that i can pul somethign of without having any idea of what the look will be, using the materials as you go along and just trying to pull something of that is unique lol

Anyways, enough of my rambling, here are some of my fav shots:










http://www.hennaspirit.com/forumpict...fly/tanya3.jpg


















http://www.hennaspirit.com/forumpict...utterfly/1.jpg
http://www.hennaspirit.com/forumpict...utterfly/2.jpg
http://www.hennaspirit.com/forumpict...utterfly/3.jpg

Let me know what you think!


----------



## freckles (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, that is BEAUTIFUL! I love the two different colour themes you have for the different models 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Incredibly creative and very prettttyyyy!!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 5, 2006)

whoa those are amazing!!!!!  they both look incredible!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 5, 2006)

I think, as always, your talent is astounding.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 5, 2006)

OMG you're like one of the most talented people I know. wow.


----------



## Jayne (Dec 5, 2006)

only one word : PERFECTION  !


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 5, 2006)

You are so freaking talented... did I already suggest that you make a video?? I think I did.. Well you should! This is beautiful..


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 5, 2006)

wow! these are gorgeous!! great work


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 5, 2006)

Stunning.


----------



## angelica (Dec 5, 2006)

so pretty


----------



## M (Dec 5, 2006)

You are just amazingly talented! These look like shoots from a fashion magazine. Just stunning.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 5, 2006)

ALL Gorgeous!I love ur work!!!!!!!!!!!EACH!


----------



## veilchen (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, I'm at a loss for words to express how amazingly beautiful and cool these looks are! So artistic and flawless!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 5, 2006)

i love the texture, what a cool idea


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 5, 2006)

Both are gorgeous looks. You're so talented.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 5, 2006)

Niiiiiiice! I'd love to work with you one day -- you with the make-up and me with the photography. It would be sweeeet!


----------



## Lalli (Dec 5, 2006)

wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur work is amazing! as always


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Niiiiiiice! I'd love to work with you one day -- you with the make-up and me with the photography. It would be sweeeet!_

 
Hell yeah! Would love to do that on day!


----------



## Ithica (Dec 5, 2006)

You are amazing! <3 I love both of them!


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 5, 2006)

oh god...every post keeps getting better!!! girl it's wonderful...i cant pick which one i like better!!! they're both gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 5, 2006)

you do such fabulous work! and you're so creative


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 5, 2006)

Holy smokes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Gorgeouos!!!  Your so freakin talented it almost makes me sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 5, 2006)

BEE-YOO-TEE-FULL!!! the silver one is my fave, but they both look great!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 5, 2006)

That first pic.... straight out of something professional, beautiful and expensive! Your work is magnificent.


----------



## MAC is love (Dec 5, 2006)

both of these are so beautiful! you did an amazing job!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 6, 2006)

Love it! What did you use on both models makeup wise?


----------



## MissLorsie (Dec 7, 2006)

that make up style belongs on a high fashion runway - its absolutely stunning!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 12, 2006)

I can only say it is beautyful . . .:ilike: 

jayme


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

hats craaaaaaaaazy


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 11, 2007)

Beautiful work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing these great photos.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2007)

that's amazing!!


----------

